# Uh oh



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

My Lake Orion subdivision has a community website where residents can post all manner of things. Yesterday, one of the residents posted the following. I do not know this person and sent a PM for his to call the DNR. Receiving no reply, I called the DNR and left a message. No reply as yet.

This does not sound good. Thoughts?

_A deer, full sized was just standing behind our home yelling, the wife said it sounded like I was clearing my throat loudly or kinda short scream with 10-15 seconds of quiet in between. It was just standing there 29 feet from the rear screen door making this noise looking at our cat, it didn’t scare off easy even with both of us there but it had serious long drool drool coming from its mouth not. Irma’s, finally it bounced off to next door stood their drooling again. Do deer people know if this is serious, like a seizure or something _


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Didn't like your cat .I watched them snort at cats in my plot .Possibly a fawn was close by .


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds like it ate some hot peppers from someone's garden.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Major Uh Oh! 
Excessive drooling is one of the symptoms associated with Chronic Wasting Disease. 
<----<<<


----------

